# More precise than Jig Saw



## ruler7171 (Jul 18, 2014)

My wife and I make custom door hangers that often require small details and tight turns with very little room. I have been using a jig saw. What tool is available that would be better suited to make cuts such as the monograms in the link I provided?? One of my biggest concerns when I use the jig saw is when I cut the little wispy curves and curls. The jig saw causes the wood to want to jump around causing many close calls when it comes to the wood breaking. In any info would be greatly appreciated. 

https://www.etsy.com/market/wood_monogram


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Laser machine. Really. And you can get a small one pretty cheap. Even CNC controlled! I used to run one and we cut scrolled chair backs. Only problem is you end up with a slightly burnt edge. But it comes off easy with light sanding.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Scroll saw - anywhere from $100 to $1000.......


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Scroll saw for sure.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

And you need the right blade for the job. Recommend - www.mikesworkshop.com


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Since this is the hand tool forum, we would be remiss in not suggesting a fret saw, a coping saw, or a frame turning saw.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Scroll saw, definitely. Hand tool - flip the switch with your hand...


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

difalkner said:


> Scroll saw, definitely. Hand tool - flip the switch with your hand...


My scroll saw has no switch, it is powered by treadle. Is it then not a hand tool?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

This sounds like a fishy thread.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Wrangler said:


> My scroll saw has no switch, it is powered by treadle. Is it then not a hand tool?


It is then a hand tool not. A foot tool it be. :shifty::wacko:


----------



## ruler7171 (Jul 18, 2014)

*Fishy?*



Dominick said:


> This sounds like a fishy thread.



What does that mean?


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Checking blade inventory & usage for my RB Hawk scroll saw, found that Flying Dutchman spiral flat/end blades or superior puzzle blades are great for cutting allround tight corners. Prices are usually about $3.00 USD for a dozen blades. Do check your saw speed too before starting to cut.


----------



## ruler7171 (Jul 18, 2014)

woodchux said:


> Checking blade inventory & usage for my RB Hawk scroll saw, found that Flying Dutchman spiral flat/end blades or superior puzzle blades are great for cutting allround tight corners. Prices are usually about $3.00 USD for a dozen blades. Do check your saw speed too before starting to cut.


Thanks woodchux. That is the kind of info I was looking for. I have been getting by pretty good with a basic jigsaw and palm sander, but items such as the triple monogram don't leave much room to maneuver.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

woodchux said:


> Checking blade inventory & usage for my RB Hawk scroll saw, found that Flying Dutchman spiral flat/end blades or superior puzzle blades are great for cutting allround tight corners. Prices are usually about $3.00 USD for a dozen blades. Do check your saw speed too before starting to cut.


www.mikesworkshop.com as I posted in $5 - Mike has the Flying Dutchman blades, and good to deal with.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

difalkner said:


> Scroll saw, definitely. Hand tool - flip the switch with your hand...


That's funny!

Al


----------

